

Technical Debt a wonderful metaphor for Calorie Surplus - alrex021
http://www.hackersinshape.net/archives/109

======
tome
Fine, but you don't need a metaphor for Calorie Surplus. It is, as shown on
the webpage, easy to calculate straight off.

